# Alpine Amp mid 90's



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello,

I was wondering what were the alpine model # for the amps released during the mid 90's ie. 94-95-96 era. i have my collection bug back. However nolonger in the ppi side of things. 

Chris


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Going from memory, they had the Flex series. I had a MRP-T406

Edit: Whoops! I had a senior moment! Wrong decade


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

1994 models,
3544
3543
3542
3541
3522
3513
3503
3566
3554
3552
3527
3531


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

^ I seem to recall those ones as being more early-90s. By 1994 they updated some of them slightly cosmetically along with their model numbers:

3554 -> 3555
3552 -> 3553
3541 -> 3547
3541 -> 3548
3543 -> 3549
3566 came out around this time
3544 was disco'd

I think this was the last of the 'black' amps before the V12 series debuted.


----------

